# Scooter "fix" for Pete and ?????.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Has our Scooter gone? I'm in serious need of a Scooter fix and there haven't been any new pics, why are you holding out on us Renee?? I'm getting the shakes here


Pictures coming up later. Waiting for my OB's to get home.  Just hang on, don't go into convulsions PLEASE!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll try and keep my composure but I'm not sure how long I can keep it up. I'm starting to get little facial ticks as I type this...AAARGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

I love your signature pic!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK!........here ya go Pete............enjoy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and 3 more just to make sure you'll be ok for a while........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been checking in all day waiting for these.

Renee, 
He is such a big boy now. I remember when..................!
Thank You......I don't want Pete to have anymore withdrawls.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Thank You......I don't want Pete to have anymore withdrawls.
> 
> Feather


Where is he anyway?? Hope he wasn't rushed to the doctor.....someone found him convulsing and didn't know it was from "Scooter Withdrawal", so instead of just showing him a picture, he was rushed to the ER. The doctors will be totally baffled as to the cause.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the Scooter pics, Renee! He is such a cute and handsome youngster!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

wonderful Pics Renee, just the right amount of moose hehe


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OH YEAH, That's the stuff! Phewww, that was a close one, I had paramedics on duty just in case I didn't make it. Thank you sooo much for all those pics Renee, you went above and beyond the call of duty 


Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I love your signature pic!


Thanks Treesa, Feel free to use him as you'd like


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful pics, Renee, I especially love that first one and the view of the countryside there is very pretty.

Ahmm, Pete, your avatar and sig pic are great, I was wondering tho
when your froggie's next tooth cleaning is?  Supposed to be white 
like this   

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was just out in the loft and got some "Scooter" kisses........... 
He won't come to me, but he'll let me pick him up and then he'll sit on my shoulder or in my lap until I put him down. He was on my shoulder and I was talking to him and he reached over and started nibbling on my lip. What a sweetie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HE IS JUST SOOOOO CUTE!!

*SIGH* and destined to the LOFT LIFE! *SIGH* I can only hope that he will do well...*SIGH*

BTW, Renee, I'm not into loft building but doesn't that "mesh" hurt their little feets?

However, Renee - GREAT PICS OF THE HANDSOME BOY!

Pete, just in time recovery, I see! Stop scaring us like that! I may not be getting the shakes and facial tics, but my stress level is sky high WORRYING about Scooter and that loft life!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, Renee, I'm not into loft building but doesn't that "mesh" hurt their little feets?


Well, I've never had a bird complain about it.......... 
Really though.........most all aviaries are built with this stuff. The only time it bothers them is when their nails get to long and then they get caught causing them to stumble. I just cut the nails if I see that happening.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Your baby is a doll, and your pics are lovely!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous youngster! Love the last shot of him looking at/for hawks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> What a gorgeous youngster! Love the last shot of him looking at/for hawks.


Actually, Terri, since we KNOW he's safe, I think he's sayin' "You talkin' to ME?"   OR

"Yes, I DO want to live in the house!"


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Soooo cute!! I just wanna pick him up and kiss him all over!!!...ahem.. i mean.. what a gorgeous bird


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, while the pictures are really, really, really good, I think a nice long video of our boy would be in order.  

Give him a kiss for me and tell him I think he is a sweet baby.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too enjoyed your pictures of Scotter. He poses very well, and a very charming young one indeed.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh he is just SO beautiful!! Even his feets are cute! Awe!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, while the pictures are really, really, really good, I think a nice long video of our boy would be in order.
> 
> Give him a kiss for me and tell him I think he is a sweet baby.


Well, I can make a video, but he doesn't really do anything spectacular.......just walks around and acts like a pigeon........ 
Anyway, I'll see what I can do...............maybe when I feed them.....he does still sqeak and makes his rounds trying to get as many safflower seeds as he can before the other birds get to them........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, Scooter is NOT "just any pigeon". He is special - to all of us!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH NO! NOW I know why Scooter isn't in the house! 

He's considered "just a pigeon!" OH THE SHAME!!

I'm so sorry Scooter....just know that the REST of the world thinks YOU are just SO SPECIAL!!

Love and Hugs!
Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

JUST A PIGEON!?!?!?!  Did I read that right? No pigeon is "just a pigeon" each one is special in it's own way, be it a feral fighting for his dinner or an extra cuddly looking Scooter. I suggest you delete that part of your post or face the wrath of the Cult of Scooter   TEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The "Cult of Scooter??" Pete, didn't think you had it in ya...

Bet Dorian had a paw in this! ROFL 

However, you ARE correct! NO pigeon is a "just"...some, however are EXTRA SPECIAL...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> just *walks around *and *acts* like a pigeon........


Ok.......I see that maybe I used the wrong choice of words, BUT.......I didn't call him "JUST A PIGEON"........... Read my post again.  
What I meant was, that just becuase I take the camera out there, he's not going to dance a jig or do anything spectacular _for the camera_.........
I'll be the FIRST to agree, he's a special little guy, BUT, he DOES just do everything that all the other pigeons do.......
And by the way........next week end we're getting together with some friends and taking some pigeons to a Boy Scout event of some sort. Don't know all the details, BUT......Scooter is going to make an appearance!! Not sure that he'll be thrilled about it, but the kids will love him I'm sure.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sure Scooter is rehearsing Martin Luther King's "Free at Last" speech for the event. "Just a pigeon"... huh ........really! 

I'm just kidding Renee, I know that you didn't say "Just a Pigeon".


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Feather said:


> I'm just kidding Renee, I know that you didn't say "Just a Pigeon".


As was I, but it's always fun to join in on the razzing   We all know Scooter is given extra special care and much love! I wouldn't mind a few of those Scooter kisses too  Can you email me a few


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I wouldn't mind a few of those Scooter kisses too  Can you email me a few


Kisses coming right up!!.............

Wait a minute.......that didn't work. It's supposed to be animated.............the wrapper is suppose to peal away and this little yellow smiley face gives kisses. Can't get it to work......so.....use your imagination. LOL.....


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here ya go...







It's a nice kiss and all but not of the Scooter variety


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you do that??????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I think a nice long video of our boy would be in order.


Here's a video of the sweetie and be sure to watch,.....cause I said "he's not going to dance a jig"???
Well, I was wrong. He did this little "ballerina" move  and THEN he did what appeared to be a quick bird version of "shake your groove thing........"  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfdrS2LLRYE


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lights, Camera, SCOOTER!!!!! YIPEEEEE!!!! He's just so darn cute, I loved his biggggg stretch  You know your crowd and this video is going to knock all the Scooter fans for a loop I got the kissing kiss up by posting it through my photobucket account.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Scooter is just as cute as a button!

Didn't see him with any FRIENDS, tho...will be watching...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He is sooooo cute and sooooo beautiful, Renee! Thanks for the video!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yes, the kid can style!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Renee - he really is the cutest little fellow. I liked his stretch and when he had that little burst of what I call joy. 

He was probably wondering why his mama was following him around with the camera.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Scooter is just as cute as a button!
> 
> Didn't see him with any FRIENDS, tho...will be watching...


Here's a shot of Scooter with his friends. The bird hanging on the wire??......he had just flew up to sit beside Scooter and was run off by Scooter. Guess Scooter wanted the "window" seat.......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There's our BIG boy! He's just sooooo CUTE! He's gonna have to fight the hens off with some Wing-Fu! Mmmm, although...on the other hand...

Well, maybe he's picky about choosing his friends!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love all your younguns they seem inquisitively looking at the camera. Their little pen is very nice too.

Scooter is so cool hanging out with his buds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Renee. Looks like Scooter is all grown up now. That's a lovely group of youngsters!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Great photos, Renee. *Looks like Scooter is all grown up now. * That's a lovely group of youngsters!
> 
> Terry


Geez! Where the heck is the time going? Seems just like YESTERDAY when he was a BABY!!

STOP...time has to SLOW DOWN!! I'm getting dizzy!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to see Scooter is fitting in so well with the other young birds. He may be little, but knows how to stick up for what he wants!  He certainly is developing into a handsome bird!


----------

